# Help, what's with her fur???



## crys_au (Nov 6, 2017)

Lady's fur has been getting some random light patches; looks like her undercoat?? No baldspots or anything. Has anyone else experience something like this? Should I be worried? (I use a Furminator if that might be the cause?)


----------



## CaesarJoy (Jan 30, 2018)

Caesar is 4 mo and has the same exact thing and I haven’t used the furminator yet. Vet says it’s completely normal. Their color and coat can change as they get older.


----------



## andywhite (Dec 18, 2017)

My girl looks the same.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

does the dog chew her tail?


----------



## crys_au (Nov 6, 2017)

nope!


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

The Furminator has been known to cut the coat so be sure not to overuse it. Here is a comb that comes highly recommended, https://amzn.to/2EPlLeo. If she is young, it could just be her coat changing color but they seem so random. The only other thought is when some dogs are out in the sun for significant periods of time, they can get highlights or have some changes in coat color. Good luck!


----------

